
The Comprehensive Guide to Getting Started in VR - kbouw
https://medium.com/@KristianBouw/the-comprehensive-guide-to-getting-started-in-virtual-reality-c6a6419cf8cf
======
kbouw
OP here - this was a personal collection I had been keeping up to date and
decided to make it public given the number of people that have asked me how to
get started with VR.

There's a lot going on in the space so if I missed an important resource,
would be happy to know.

